# Any Success keeping critters out from under your shed? What to do?



## Don2222 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello

*Sure, moth balls will keep them away for a while, but how about a permenant solution?*

Before the shed was built,, all the sod and grass was removed from under the shed, then weed block installed with 2-3 inches of 3/4" landscape stone on top.

There was no burowing, just alot of leafs dragged under there that were pile up from the stones on the ground all the way up to the shed floor completely blocking the air flow under the shed by this varmint!

The leafs were dry as a bone, so I raked out many and then used a leaf blower to get most of the rest.

Then I got 4 - 12' lengths of 5-1/2" PVC board and installed with the ruff side out.
It will never rot.

Then I got 10 - 5 gallon buckets of stone and filled the area under the shed ramp to prevent any covert action by this little soldier!

*Will this keep this guy out? Anyone else have some success keeping the critters out?*

Pic 1 - Guilty party for dragging leafs under the shed and blocking the air flow!
Pic 2 - Original Shed base is open door for rodents and critters!
Pic 3 - nailed no rot PVC board around shed base and under ramp.
Pic 4 - PVC board under shed ramp
Pic 5 - Poured 3/4" stones under ramp to fill void
Pic 6 - Put ramp boards back
Pic 7 - Cut air holes with 2" hole saw for ventilation
Pic 8 - Installed vent with screen behind it.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jun 19, 2014)

Eliminate food sources, shelter, and safety.
You look to have done well closing under shed. Trim grasses, shrubs ,ground covers as well. Encourage your neighbors to get a cat or offer to pet sit .Haha
Dog food, bird feeders, are common food sources


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 19, 2014)

Only food in the shed is beer! lol
My neighbor has a cat that patrols the neighborhood and strolling behind my shed is part of his daily route! Still he does not go under the shed so I hope blocking it up and adding more stones helps.
Thanks


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jun 19, 2014)

I think you got it. Can't think of anything you missed.

Lil guy was probably going for the Beer. Perhaps he will trade it to the bears to get them to pull the PVC down and open up his home again.

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/5756809/n...wns-beers-passes-out-campground/#.U6M57_ldXg8


----------



## Bobbin (Jun 20, 2014)

What sort of animal has decided that your shed is prime real estate?


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 20, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> What sort of animal has decided that your shed is prime real estate?


The chipmunk on the 1st pic. Today I sat in my chair standing guard near his usual entrance on the right side of the ramp. The 1st time he came back he stopped at my foot and saw that his entrance to his former clubhouse was gone and ran into my shed. I went in and quite easily shoed him out. The 2nd time he came back he stopped by my foot and again saw no entrance and my shed door closed. So he went around to the left side and saw no entrance there either and ran off! We may be rid of him now?


----------



## Bobbin (Jun 20, 2014)

C A T.
We have 3 (newly 4, but #4 is still struggling to figure out how to be a kitty.  That means "out" during the day and "good with it").  The senior members of the Pride will be 13 in October and it's time to introduce the next wave of recruits.  The base 3 are fully dialled in to hunting.  Never a day passes that there isn't a field mouse, vole, or chippie delivered to the door step!  Failure to properly secure the slider to the deck can result in the unpleasant occurrence of a loose "live prey item".  I'm expert at dealing with them.  But it's a drag, trust me.

All are vaccinated.  All go out from sunup to sundown (when the weather suits them).  Checking in with their humans during the day is key,  By dusk they're hungry and they want to come IN and hang out with their humans and their dog.  We button up the house and everyone is safe 'n' snug.  4:30-5AM we do it all again.  No rodent problems.


----------



## heat seeker (Jun 21, 2014)

Had a skunk under mine. Mothballs changed its mind. 

Now I have an invasion of spiders in the house and shed. Every year it's something, this year it's spiders, and they bite. The bites itch for days, too. I'm really motivated to get rid of them. A can of spider spray seems to have solved the problem so far. I even had one living in my car, where the seat belt retracts. I kept getting bites on my hip, until I figured it out, and took a good look with a flashlight in the car. It even had a small web built in there. 

Last year it was ants, year before it was flies. Still better by far than city living!


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jun 22, 2014)

heat seeker said:


> Had a skunk under mine. Mothballs changed its mind.
> 
> Now I have an invasion of spiders in the house and shed. Every year it's something, this year it's spiders, and they bite. The bites itch for days, too. I'm really motivated to get rid of them. A can of spider spray seems to have solved the problem so far. I even had one living in my car, where the seat belt retracts. I kept getting bites on my hip, until I figured it out, and took a good look with a flashlight in the car. It even had a small web built in there.
> 
> Last year it was ants, year before it was flies. Still better by far than city living!



Biting spiders, hate em. 

Moth balls do work great but depending on wind direction your yard smells like grandma's house.

We've got little ants everywhere outside this year. Every flower pot and planter, ants.


----------



## heat seeker (Jun 22, 2014)

Terro for ants - works great for us.

http://www.terro.com


----------



## Bret Chase (Jun 29, 2014)

Don2222 said:


> The chipmunk on the 1st pic. Today I sat in my chair standing guard near his usual entrance on the right side of the ramp. The 1st time he came back he stopped at my foot and saw that his entrance to his former clubhouse was gone and ran into my shed. I went in and quite easily shoed him out. The 2nd time he came back he stopped by my foot and again saw no entrance and my shed door closed. So he went around to the left side and saw no entrance there either and ran off! We may be rid of him now?




 the chipmunks this year have been obnoxious!  I'm about to just start carrying my pellet gun around with me, as there is this one family that has built a burrow in my dooryard.... every time I find a new hole ( and fill it full of stones compacted with a hammer.... another hole emerges in a different area.  between the chimpmunks and the moles, I am going out of my mind!


----------



## bassJAM (Jun 30, 2014)

A .22 short or pellet gun will take care of the rodent issue!  Or like others have said, cats are even better.


----------

